# Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?



## Myar (12. November 2009)

*Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Hallöchen!

Der Gedanke, sich ein Netbook zu hohlen drängt sich imemr mehr auf.
Viel unterwegs und auch sonst ist so ein kleines Teil praktisch.
Rein theoretisch soltle es für I-Net und Office/Visual Studio reichen.
Aber ich dachte mir, ich gehe etwas weiter, und nuetze es dann als HTPC.

Nen externes laufwerk wäre ja leicht beschafft.
Da mein Fernseher "nur" HD Ready ist, also 720p schafft, brauche ich also nciht einmal FUll HD quali.
Nur die 720p ruckelfrei wären toll.

Und das dann per HDMi übertragen.

Gibt es da was?

gruß
Myar


----------



## pixelflair (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Samsung N510-anyNet ION schwarz - N270 1GB/160GB 11"HD g/BT XPH - Computronik24.de - Onlineshop für Computer & Unterhaltungselektronik


also eigentlich alle netbooks mit Nvidia ION Technologie


----------



## Myar (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Hallöchen!
Danke für die Antwort.

Oha, die Ion Netbooks bewegen sich alel in dem Preissegment?

Und nur Ion Netbooks schaffen das?


----------



## feivel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

die atomprozessoren reichen von der leistung nicht
allerdings haben die ion videobeschleunigung...


----------



## Zerebo (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Fürn paar Euro mehr kriegset ein CULV Gerät wie das *Acer Aspire Timeline 1810TZ.
*Hat deutlich mehr Prozessorleistung als ein Netbook und dazu eine längere Laufzeit als Ion Netbooks.


----------



## Bucklew (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Für 720p KÖNNTE (!) ein atom je nach film ausreichen - ist aber hart am anschlag (und mir ist kein Atom-Notebook ohne Ion bekannt, dass nen HDMI out hat).


----------



## Myar (12. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Hm, 

sieht so aus. Also das Subnotebook ist mir definitiv zu teuer. Als kleinen HTPC den ich unterwegs nutzen kann... ne.

Dann also ein Ion Netbook.
Schade dass die erst bei über 300€ anfangen.

Aber schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, so weiß ich zumindest, wonach ich speziell suchen muss 

Gruß
Myar


----------



## Zerebo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Ion Netbooks fangen sogar erst bei 400 Euro an und es gibt auch nur 3 Modelle.Hp Mini 311,Samsung N510 und eins von Lenovo.
Acer Timeline 1810 mit Singlecore 450 Euro,mit Dualcore 500.
Aber man bekommt schon ein deutlich Leistungsstärkeres in fast allen belangen bessere System(zumidnest mit Dualcore).
100 Euro Aufpreis wäre der Ion alleine mir nicht Wert.Dann gleich ein Subnotebook,aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Myar (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Da hätte ich noch eine Frage.
Mein TV schafft halt 720p und hat einen VGA Eigang.
Wenn ich also das Netbook per VGA an den TV anschließe (den Sound dann halt über extra Boxen oder weiß wer, wie man da tricksen könnte?) und halt nur Filme in 720p abspiele, sollte ein "normales" Netbook reichen?


----------



## midnight (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt HDMI, sondern einfach die Tatsache, dass es viel Leistung braucht um mpeg5 (z.b. h264) zu dekodieren. Worüber du das ausgibst ist letztenendes egal...

so far


----------



## Myar (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Ja, der Kern meiner Frage sollte auch eigentlich sein- wenn ich nun auf Ion mit HDMI verzichte, ob mir nen Atom mit Intel GM930 oder wie der heißt reicht, 720p flüssig darzustellen.
Die Kohle für nen Ion Netbook ist leider net da...


----------



## midnight (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Also der große Intel-Grafikchip kann das wohl, 4500HD heißt der glaube ich. Aber mit nem Atom wird das extrem eng, ich denke nicht, dass es flüssig läuft.

so far


----------



## pixelflair (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*



midnight schrieb:


> Also der große Intel-Grafikchip kann das wohl, 4500HD heißt der glaube ich. Aber mit nem Atom wird das extrem eng, ich denke nicht, dass es flüssig läuft.
> 
> so far




nein das schafft er definitiv nicht!  der reicht gerade einmal so für youtube und co


----------



## midnight (20. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook mit HDMI (für 720p)?*

Ok, dann hab ich mich da verlesen. Ich dachte das Ding könnte HD-Beschleunigun - Asche auf mein Haupt...

so far


----------

